# Boards fixed ...



## Adlon (May 1, 2003)

Just a small database repair. Occasionally, a user will leave/post/submit something, and his session gets interrupted in the wrong way, and a certain DB table gets borked.

All is fixed now. Please drive through


----------



## johnsemlak (May 1, 2003)

Way to go Adlon!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 1, 2003)

Cool! Thanks, Adlon!


----------



## Morrus (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Adlon - you're a star!


----------



## Guillaume (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Adlon !


----------



## Adlon (May 1, 2003)

It's my pleasure. I INSIST on helping out the biggest D&D site on the web.

Also, as has been posted on the main news page, I can set up a Top Sites for Morrus in a few minutes, minus a color scheme, which is also very easy, to run on ENWorld's server. I run the same script I'd put on ENWorld, and it has been flawless for the last 6 mos on Mortality. Plus, it has alot of cool extra features.

Not to pimp traffic, but if you want to see the Top Sites script I'm running, go here:

http://www.mortality.net/topsites


----------



## LokiDR (May 1, 2003)

DM Magic said:
			
		

> [B
> That was some _serious_ withdrawls. [/B]




Agreed.  I need my daily fix.


----------



## Eridanis (May 2, 2003)

Adlon > entropy


----------



## William Ronald (May 3, 2003)

Thanks, Adlon!


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 3, 2003)

So what exactly had been causing the database errors?


----------

